# Bollettino di conto corrente postale



## Justelah

Salve a tutti,

devo riportare in francese, sul sito internet dell'azienda per la quale lavoro, i metodi di pagamento che accettiamo.
Tra questi, c'è il bollettino di conto corrente postale (che può essere utilizzato solo in Italia)… ma non so bene come va tradotto in francese.

*Bollettino di conto corrente postale (solo Italia)*​Conto corrente postale n° XXXX​Intestato a ABC​
*Mandat postal *[note de compte courant postal? / bulletin de compte courant postal?] *(uniquement en Italie)*​Compte courant postal n° XXXX​Au nom de ABC​
Grazie a tutti fin da ora...

​


----------



## lorenzos

Qua scrivono "bulletin de compte courant postal "


----------



## Justelah

lorenzos said:


> Qua scrivono "bulletin de compte courant postal "


Grazie per il link, eppure questa traduzione non mi convince tanto .... "bulletin" non si riferisce solo a una rivista (periodico, fascicolo cartaceo)? Mi piacerebbe avere il parere anche di qualche madrelingua....


----------



## Aliph

Non sono madrelingua francese però so che “bulletin” ha vari significati, “bulletin météo“,  “bulletin de vote” (scheda di voto) o in un contesto bancario-postale “bulletin de versement “ (in Svizzera).


----------



## Justelah

Aliph said:


> Non sono madrelingua francese però so che “bulletin” ha vari significati, “bulletin météo“,  “bulletin de vote” (scheda di voto) o in un contesto bancario-postale “bulletin de versement “ (in Svizzera).


Ah, non sapevo! Grazie!


----------



## Hayashibara

lorenzos said:


> Qua scrivono "bulletin de compte courant postal "



Buona guida. Grazie per le informazioni Sono tornato utile.


----------

